# Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.



## rohrhof (31. März 2009)

Komme gerade zurück aus Sassnitz und musste dort leider festellen, dass oben genannte Kutter vom Zoll vorübergehend stillgelegt worden sind. Mir wurde erzählt das es einen Zusammenhang damit gibt das die Kutter als Verein eingetragen sind genaueres was ich aber nicht. Wir haben deswegen am Sonntag unsere Ausfahrt abgesagt bekommen und konnten leider keine Alternative finden.

Was jemand genaueres, bin über Ostern 3 Tage auf der Rügenland und habe nun bedenken, dass es bis dahin klappt.

Gruß Volker


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Upps...nen Kumpel wollte och los (Tietverdriew)...Hab Ihm erstmal bescheid gegeben, daraufhin wollte er dort Telefonisch jemanden erreichen...aber erfolglos...Geht keiner an Tel.

Mehr Info´s von jemanden wären Super :::::


----------



## JUK28 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Aha das ist ja interessant, wenn wir schon beim Thema sind,
weiss Jemand ob die MS Brigitte (ebenfalls aus Sassnitz) die Lizens schon verloren hat oder noch fährt?
Finde es super schade, dass solche doch recht kleinen Schiffe, die sowieso nicht so viele Angler fahren dürfen, dann auch noch stillgelegt werden.
Bin mal gespannt was der Hintergrund ist?

Danke + Gruss


----------



## norge_klaus (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Hatte für letzten Samstag und Sonntag auf der Rügenland gebucht. Bereits am Donnerstag wurde ich informiert, das wegen schlechten Wetters alle Ausfahrten abgesagt sind. Der Wetterbericht sagte aber genau das Gegenteil. Keine gute Reklame für die Kutter auf Rügen, sollte sich das Gerücht als wahr erweisen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Habe gerade mit einer verlässlichen Informationsquelle auf Rügen telefoniert. Nach einer turnusmäßigen Überprüfung durch die Behörden wurden die genannten Kutter vorerst an die Kette gelegt. Es geht wohl im wesentlichen um den Status, als Traditionsverein weiterhin anerkannt zu werden. Die Tietverdriew
ist wohl eher am kämpfen, um weitermachen zu können. Was die Rügenland angeht, da werde ich nix zu sagen.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (31. März 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Das Problem bestand also demnach wirklich. Hoffentlich gilt die Lösung nicht nur für einen kurzen, befristeten Zeitraum.


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Yeep bei nem Telefonat gestern Abend (mein Kumpel - Tietverdriew) wollte keiner über die Rügenland Aussagen machen #c... hmm ... Aber die Tietverdriew liegt nicht mehr an der Kette  ... Die fährt #6 ... Nur genau zur Sache geäußert wurde sich da auch nicht ... Naja evtl. werden wir es noch erfahren, oder auch nicht ;+


----------



## rohrhof (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

schön das die Tietverdriew wieder fährt.
Doch wer weis was über die Rügenland auf der habe ich nun mal für OStern gebucht und die Tietverdriew ist schon ausgebucht für ostern also ewr kann mir weiterhelfen und weis was über die Rügenland.

@NorgeKlaus falls du was weist dann melde dich doch mal bei mir 

Gruß Volker


----------



## DerMayor (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

War die letzten 2 Tage von Rüen aus draussen. Mit dem einzigen Kutter der von Sassnitz MO und DI fuhr. MS Möwe. Das Gerücht ist definitiv wahr. Sie fuhren beide nicht (haben nämlich die Tietje gebucht). Was heute fuhr kann ich natürlich nicht sagen...


----------



## nostradamus (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hallo,

das ganze hört sich nicht gut an. Ich habe gestern ebenfalls mit der fam. speck telefoniert und meinen termin bestät. bekommen.

ich hoffe mal, dass alles gut läuft, ansonsten hat man in meinen augen ein problem.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

nosta


----------



## Hackersepp (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



JUK28 schrieb:


> Aha das ist ja interessant, wenn wir schon beim Thema sind,
> weiss Jemand ob die MS Brigitte (ebenfalls aus Sassnitz) die Lizens schon verloren hat oder noch fährt?
> Finde es super schade, dass solche doch recht kleinen Schiffe, die sowieso nicht so viele Angler fahren dürfen, dann auch noch stillgelegt werden.
> Bin mal gespannt was der Hintergrund ist?
> ...


 
Würde mich auch interessieren....

IM TV kam da mal so ein Bericht; 

Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Paris Hilton der Rügenland ein bisschen zu zickig gegenüber den Zollbeamten benommen...|supergri


----------



## nostradamus (1. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hmm, dass wäre doch mal eine nette theorie!! paris kann es halt nicht lassen. :l:l

nee mal ohne scherz, die Frau muss halt doch manchmal ganz nett sein, aber sie hat halt so ihre tage (auch an dem tag wo ich sie kennengelernt habe). dafür versteht halt der käpten sein handwerk und das ist das wichtigste. |wavey:|wavey:

nosta


----------



## Lary (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

*EILMELDUNG !!!!*

soebend (12:30 Uhr) einen Anruf von Fam. Speck erhalten.  Durch die SBG ist die Tietverdriew  bis auf weiteres stillgelegt #q.
Vielleicht können einige noch ihr WE umplanen.
In diesem Staat kann man nur noch das:v kriegen.

Gruss Lary


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Ey dat kann ja nich wahr sein, mal so mal so ... dann wieder so.... 
Wurden Gründe genannt????


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Naja, man könnte es auch so sehen:
Diese "Vereinskutter/Traditionsschiffe" nehmen den regulären Angelkuttern das Geschäft weg.

Und sind dabei auch nicht preiswerter, obwohl sie wesentlich wengier Auflagen und Kosten haben.

Das fängt damit an, dass sie nicht unter die Auflagen der EU - Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie fallen, keine "Wetterbegrenzungen" haben, nicht die Inspektionen und Kontrollen über sich ergehen lassen müssen und bei bis max. 12 Personen auch kein Patent erforderlich ist.

Da ist die  EU eh schon dran, das alles (nicht nur im Angelbereich, auch segeln etc.) für die Traditions/Vereinskutter alles etwas strenger auszulegen...

Für viele dieser "Traditionsschiffe" ist das ja nur eine Möglichkeit, den restriktiven Bestimmungen der gewerblichen Personenschifffahrt auszuweichen. Wenn man sieht wie viele da täglich unterwegs sind, ist es am Ende trotzdem aber nix als verkapptes Gewerbe....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Natürlich nehmen die Geschäft weg. Wenn eben sich die Anzahl von x Anglern auf gewerbliche und Vereins/Traditionssschiffe verteilen statt nur auf gewerbliche, haben die gewerblichen eben weniger.

Das hat nichts mit der erbrachten (oder auch nicht) Leistung oder Service zu tun. 

Man könnte das eben einfach als Wettbewerbsverzerrung sehen.


----------



## nostradamus (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja. Ich bin da zumindest teilweise anderer Meinung, auch wenn ich Deinen Einwand verstehe.
> 
> Eine Wettbewerbsverzerrung entsteht nicht unbedingt durch die bloße Existenz von Konkurrenz, selbst, wenn die anderen Regeln unterliegt. Die Frage stellt sich erst, wenn niedrigere Kosten tatsächlich an den Kunden weitergegeben werden (können), entweder in Form niedrigerer Preise oder eines höheren Leistungsumfangs zum selben Preis. So was wirkt dann tatsächlich wettbewerbsverzerrend - siehe analog dazu die Diskussionen um Billig- oder Schwarzarbeiter auf dem Bau - hier fließt die Lohngestaltung/Steuerhinterziehung nämlich durchaus in die Preis/Angebotsgestaltung ein. lach
> 
> Alles andere sehe ich zumindest nicht so dramatisch. Klar würden bei den Vereinskuttern - die, wenn ich das recht verstehe, unter dem Deckmantel der Gemeinnützigkeit (Traditionspflege) ein Gewinnstreben verfolgen, bei Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit die Gewinnmargen sinken. Aber dies hieße ja nicht, dass sie als Konkurrenz dann zwangsläufig aufgeben (Und dies ist nämlich die Hauptannahme Deines Arguments, nämlich, dass die Kutter ohne den Verein nicht existieren würden/könnten). Nein, vermutlich würden sie eben auch weiterfahren und somit nach wie vor Angler von anderen Kuttern abwerben - durch ein besseres (non-monetäres) Angebot, nämlich Servicebereitschaft.




sehe ich auch so !! hast du vwl oder bwl studiert?


----------



## nostradamus (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## norge_klaus (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Hier bekommt das Thema Überregulierung durch die Vorschriften der EU ein Gesicht. Die Vereinheitlichung von Vorschrfiten führt gerade bei uns in DE zu Einschränkungen, die übertrieben sind. 

Der Spielraum für die Ausübung unseres Hobbys wird immer geringer. 

Habe vorgestern Abend mit einer Pension auf Rügen telefoniert, die auch von den Buchungen der Angler lebt, die mit einem Schiff wie der Tietverdriev oder Rügenland dem Hobby nachgehen.

Da wird viel kaputt gemacht, ohne an die Auswirkungen zu denken. Der Tourismus ist halt einer der herausragenden Wirtschaftsfaktoren in MekPom. Diesen sollte man unterstützen und das ist auch ohne staatliche Rettungspakete die uns als Steuerzahler viel kosten möglich. Leben und leben lassen !!!

Gruß 
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Nein, vermutlich würden sie eben auch weiterfahren und somit nach wie vor Angler von anderen Kuttern abwerben


Nein, weil die nach der EU - Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie gar nicht gewerblich genutzt werden dürften...


----------



## norge_klaus (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Fakt ist: Wir bewegen uns im Bereich der Spekulation ! Es wäre für die Kutter viel wichtiger, wenn sich jemand zum konkreten Sachverhalt äußert. Was ist abgelaufen und warum fahren die Kutter aktuell nicht ?
Den Anruf den ich am 26.03, hatte war nur verarsche !

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Thomas, korrigier mich, wenn ich da falsch liege - es geht offenbar darum, ob die Kutter überhaupt fahren dürfen, da sie die Auflagen der EU-Richtlinie nicht erfüllen


Jein - denn die betreffen die Vereins/Traditionskutter (noch) nicht.
Die EU arbeitet aber dran, diese auch da stärker umszusetzen.

Da gerade unter dem Deckmantel der Vereins/Traditionskutter immer wieder versucht wird (nicht nur im Angelbereich!!), ein Gewerbe ohne die strengen Auflagen durchzuführen, wird da auch strikter eingegriffen.

Ob das in diesem vorliegenden Falle so ist, bleibt natürlich zuerst mal Spekulation, liegt aber relativ nahe.



> Es sei denn, die Kutter werden entsprechend der Richtlinie nach- oder aufgerüstet und passen sich den sonstigen Vorschriften an (sofern dies möglich ist) und fahren dann wieder, jedoch ganz normal gewerblich.


Kannst Du komplett vergessen. Ist für so kleine Schiffe technisch schlicht nicht machbar, vom finanziellen mal abgesehen..


----------



## raubangler (2. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Die EU arbeitet aber dran, diese auch da stärker umszusetzen.
> ...



Die EU ist an der Umsetzung nicht beteiligt, sie gibt nur einen groben Rahmen vor.
Davon, wie grob der wirklich ist, kann sich jeder selbst überzeugen.
Einfach mal im EU-Land Griechenland auf einem x-beliebigen Ausflugsdampfer mitfahren......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Das mit Griechenland dürfte damit zusammenhängen, dass das dort zumeist zwischen den Inseln stattfindet, welche nicht als Hochsee deklariert wurden. Die Richtlinie gilt für Hochsee.


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Genauso wie es Holland gemacht hat, die haben einfach eine 10 km Seelinie von der Küste her als Binnengebiet deklariert und sind so die EU Richtline umgangen. Da unsere Politiker zu blöd für so etwas sind, mussten Schiffe wie die Sirius verschrottet werden.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Da unsere Politiker zu blöd für so etwas sind, mussten Schiffe wie die Sirius verschrottet werden.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich Deinen Beurteilungen da durchaus zu, hat hier alledings auch andere Gründe. Die Deklaration der Ostsee zur "hochsee" hängt auch mit sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen zusammen, um z. B. strengere Regeln anwenden zu können bezüglich Engstellen wie Kadettrinne etc..

Alles nicht so einfach, obwohls einfach sein könnte....


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Und hat schon jemand "NEUE INFO´S" ???


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

mensch wir leben doch in deutschland und wir hatten auch ca. 150 jahre zeit um zu üben, wie man am besten alles per gesetz/verordnung etc. regelt. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

man sollte es mal so sehen, dass die gesetze unserer lieben nachbarn auf die unerfahrenheit in bezug auf die verwaltung zurückzuführen ist. :q:q:q  

wir sind halt nur einfach gut in solchen sachen und wir werden immer besser. in 20 jahren gibt es best. auch bestimmungen um welche uhrzeit die lieben fische beisen dürfen und wann nicht. :g:g

nosta


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



nostradamus schrieb:


> in 20 jahren gibt es best. auch bestimmungen um welche uhrzeit die lieben fische beisen dürfen und wann nicht. :g:g


 

Genau, die Computerchip´s die man den Fischen vor dem Aussetzen einpflanzt werden das schon regeln #6 :q

sorry für´s OffTopic***


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hmm, 

ansich wäre es eine gute idee, aber es ist doch etwas zu einfach und unsere verwaltung hätte keine arbeit..... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## rohrhof (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

So habe eben gerade nen Anruf von der Rügenland bekommen, mir wurde mitgeteilt das sie gar nicht mehr fahren würden und haben mir meine Termine über Ostern abgesagt ob des jetzt heißt das sie nie wieder fahren kann ich nicht sagen hat sich aber so angehört.
Gruß Volker


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

................  das hört sich echt sch....v) an


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hallo hat jemand infos über die Tietverdriew?? 

danke


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo hat jemand infos über die Tietverdriew??
> 
> danke


 

#6 die will ick och haben #6


----------



## JUK28 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



nostradamus schrieb:


> ................ das hört sich echt sch....v) an


 

Hallo das finde ich auch echt mist.....aber weiss Jemand was über die MS Brigitte? Das war nämlich mein Lieblingsschiff ex Sassnitz?  Danke


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

schau mal in den anderen themen nach, da habe ich was drüber gelesen...


----------



## rohrhof (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Die MS brigitte fährt seit 01.01.2009 nicht mehr weil sie 70cm zu lang war und dadurch den Richtlinien nicht mehr entsprochen hat, soweit ich gehört habe wurde sie schon verkauft. Die Tietverdriew fährt angeblich seit 01.04 wieder genaueres kann ich nächstes Wochenende sagen, dann bin ichg wieder in Sassnitz.

Gruß Volker


----------



## nostradamus (3. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hallo,
welche schiffe fahren noch auf rügen? schwere frage.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Mein Kumpel hat mich Heute morgen angerufen, und berichtete mir von einem Telefonat mit der Tietverdriew. Da wurde Ihm gesagt, das die Rügenland nicht mehr fahren wird. (ob´s stimmt #c ) ... Dann noch folgendes, die Tietverdriew kämpft jetzt wohl mit Anwälten gegen das Fahrverbot. Was wohl laut Aussagen der Tietverdriew daher kommt, das man diese Traditionsfahrerei nich mehr haben/dulden will. 

Die Tietverdriew will jetzt in kürze eine Unterschriftensammlung  dagegen starten. 

Ich sage es nochmal, das alles sind Aussagen die per Telefon meinem Kumpel gegenüber geäußert wurden. Ob das alles so der Wahrheit entspricht kann weder Er noch Ich zu 100% bestätigen...


----------



## rohrhof (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

@nostradamus
Es fahren im Moment die FK Möwe, MS Potsdam und die MS Kalinin.
Von Schaprode gibts dann noch die MS Albatros und die MS Sundwind.

Wenn man bedenkt wieviele Kutter in der Kutterliste eingetagen sind ist das ganze ziemlich beängstigend.....

@ToxicToolz 
das mit der Rügenland habe ich genauso gehört und zwar auch am Telefon von der Kapitänsfrau persönlich OTON *Wir fahren nicht mehr. *Ich dachte allerdings das die Tietverdriew seit 01.04 wieder fahren darf das hat mir zumindest deren Kapitän selbst am Telefon gesagt nachdem er mir für den 28.03.2009 abgesagt hat.
Na gut wie schon erwähnt am Donnerstag fahre ich wieder gen Sassnitz angeln werde ich auf der Möwe und schlau machen über Neuifgkeiten geht vor Ort immer am besten.

Gruß Volker


----------



## nostradamus (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Hallo Volke,

danke für die Info. ich habe jetzt auch neue Infos. Die RÜGENLAND soll definitiv nicht mehr fahren und die Infos über die Tietverdriew decken sich mit deinen Infos so ziemlich. 

Schau dir doch bitte die boote an und berichte. 

ich habe mir bereits das letzte mal die Kalinin angesehen und im sommer fährt er touris und im winter angler... wie die anderen beiden boote sind weiss ich leider nicht. kann mir da jemand was sagen????

Danke

Nosta


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



rohrhof schrieb:


> Ich dachte allerdings das die Tietverdriew seit 01.04 wieder fahren darf das hat mir zumindest deren Kapitän selbst am Telefon gesagt nachdem er mir für den 28.03.2009 abgesagt hat.


 

Das Telefonat wurde am 03.04 geführt, von daher kann das mit dem 01.04 nicht mehr stimmen...Da wurde wohl die Kette länger angelegt


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Was wohl laut Aussagen der Tietverdriew daher kommt, das man diese Traditionsfahrerei nich mehr haben/dulden will.


Auch wenn ich da nicht von vor Ort bin, war ja genau das meine Vermutung.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich da nicht von vor Ort bin, war ja genau das meine Vermutung.


 


Yeep, auch sofort an Deine Worte gedacht als Ich das gehört habe ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Dann noch folgendes, die Tietverdriew kämpft jetzt wohl mit Anwälten gegen das Fahrverbot.


Naja, was ein "Traditionskutter" der 17m - Klasse der DDR - Fischerei mit Angeln zu tun hat (außer dass es eben verdecktes Gewerbe ist), dürfte auch ein Anwalt schwer klarmachen können....


----------



## nostradamus (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

ohh thomas,

man muss doch einfach nur etwas phantasie haben und dann sollte man recht einfach die verknüpfungen hinbekommen. das schöne ist doch, dass ein boot im wasser fährt und fische darin leben und ein boot sollte doch noch bewegt werden und siehe da, da hätten wir bereits einen grund ..... .

nosta


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

@nostradamus, Es geht dabei aber nicht um Phnatasie. Sondern mehr um den Wettbewerbsvorteil den die Traditionsschiffe haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Der Wettbewerbsvorteil ist das eine, das andere ist halt, dass Traditions/Vereinskuttern durch entsprechende Fahrten ermöglicht werden sollte,die Schiffe zu erhalten.

Wenn das jedoch im Falle solch "verkappter" Angelkutter mit täglichen Ausfahrten geschieht, wird jeder halt davon ausgehen, dass sowas dann eben nicht zum Erhalt erhaltenswerter Schiffe dient, sondern schlicht dazu, die harten Regelungen für Angelkutter zu umgehen..


----------



## nostradamus (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

ich finde, dass man sich hierbei auf einem sehr schweren gebiet der gesetzgebung befindet.  "Traditionsschiffahrt" versus "Gewerbe".

Die rechtlich wichtigen Aspekte sind hierbei in meinen augen nicht der wettbewerbsvorteil, sondern vielmehr der "erlös" und die entnahme des erzielten gewinnes. bei einem organisierten verein incl. satzung und sitzungen etc. wird es auch schwer sein etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. in diesem fall ist allerdings das tägliche ausfahren mit anglern das problem..... . 

Der Wettbewerbsvorteil hierbei ist laut gesetz nicht wichtig, allerdings kann dies der grund sein, weshalb die justiz aktiv wird.

nosta


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Ich finde es einfach nur schade das mit der Rügenland der beste Kapitain aus dem
Verkehr gezogen wurde.
Die die im Sommer Touris schippern haben wohl kaum Interesse sich das Deck einzusauen, also wird auch nicht großartig nach Fisch gesucht.
Nach meiner Meinung ist Manni einer der wenigen die sich wirklich Mühe gegeben haben.
Ohne jetzt eine Diskusion über das für und wieder der Traditionsschiffe loszutreten, ist es ganz einfach eine Tatsache das einige der Reedereien den anderen nicht die Butter auf dem Brot gönnen und somit alles versuchen die lästigen Mitbewerber loszuwerden.

:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Der Wettbewerbsvorteil ist sicher nicht das (rechtliche) Problem in diesem Falle - er ist halt (auch) Fakt.

Da dürfte es eher um die Sicherheitsfragen gehen.
Hab ich ja schon geschrieben:
Angelkutter müssen je nach Fahrtziel bis zu 2 Patentinhaber an Bord haben, dürfen nachts nichts raus, nicht wenn Wind ab 8 angesagt ist, müssen jedes Jahr zur "Inpektion" und, und, und...

Das müssen Vereins/Traditionskutter alles nicht beachten.

Und wenn dann so ein Traditions/Vereinskutter täglich Passagiere spazieren fährt, werden das die Behörden dann halt nicht dulden wollen, dass die das mit weit geringeren Sicherheitsbestimmungen dürfen sollen..




PS:


> Ich finde es einfach nur schade das mit der Rügenland der beste Kapitain aus dem
> Verkehr gezogen wurde.


Wenns dem Käpt`n da nicht um die Wettbewerbsvorteile/Sicherheitsbestimmungen geht, kann er ja jederzeit einen regulären Kutter fahren.


----------



## rohrhof (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

@Nosta 

DIe Kalinin macht einen schönen Eindruck ist sauber und sehr gepflegt und der Kapitän war nett und hat sich auch mühe gegeben als ich am 27.03 drauf war lediglich das ergebnis zu zweit 10Stück um die 50 cm hätte besser sein können, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.

Dann war ich noch auf der Möwe wo der Kapitän sich wahnsinnig viel Mühe gegeben hat und irgendwann auch den Schwarm gefunden ind dem jeder auf dem Boot Fisch gefangen hat. Er hat auch alles gegeben es war an dem Tag halt auch nicht mehr drin als zu zweit 8Stück um die 60cm. Die Möwe is nich so doll in Schuss wie die Kalinin aber keinesfalls unsicher.

Dann gibts da noch die MS Potsdam, welche als Verien angemeldet ist und man Mitglied sein muss um auf ihr mitfahren zu dürfen, is aber kein Problem man kann sich auf deren Internetseite anmelden, dieser Kutter wurde erst vor kurzem neu renoviert und sieht super aus, bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu testen da zu jeder Zeit belegt wo ich angefragt hatte.

Zu den Kuttern in Schaprode kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Nach meinen Infos werden Vereinskutter mal genauso dran sein wie Traditionskutter. 
Aber die bürokratischen Mühlen mahlen halt langsam und so wird eines nach dem anderen gemacht.

Da wirds entsprechende Bestimmungen geben, um "verkapptes" Gewerbe zu erschweren (keine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft z. B. u. ä...)..

Das hat sich Brüssel und die Bundesrepublik nun mal auf  die Fahnen geschrieben, solche Modelle werden alle nur noch auf Zeit funktionieren.


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

das ist doch klar. man sollte ja auch nicht von einer kostenlosen mitgliedschaft reden, da es ja bei der Tietverdriew bereits jetzt der fall ist. ich bin z.b. auch mitglied in diesem "verein". 

man sollte eher einen beitrag pro jahr nehmen und für "veranstaltungen" (ausfahrten) ebenfalls eine kostenbeteiligung erheben und den entsprechenden betreibern auch einen entsprechenden lohn auszahlen. so würde man zeit gewinnen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> so würde man zeit gewinnen.....


Nur im besten Falle.........


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

.... klar doch, aber ich glaube, dass es doch in erster linie darum geht. |rolleyes

man sollte natürlich nicht vergessen, dass wir im land der beamten leben. |uhoh:|uhoh: hinzu kommt noch das argument, dass sie hier so 130 jahre zeit hatten alles wunderbar aufzubauen und zu regeln und das können wir deutschen schließlich recht gut. :k:k

lach


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Das einzige was überhaupt (wenngleich ich nicht mal das glaube) ziehen könnte, wäre wenn sich die ganzen Vereins/Traditionskutter freiwillig den gleichen Regeln wie die gewerblichen Kutter unterziehen würden.

Damit würden sie zum einen beweisen, dass sie die entsprechenden Sicherheitsstandards genauso einhalten würden und zudem fiele der Vorwurf des "verdeckten Gewerbes und Wettbewerbsvorteils" weg..

Solange sie das nicht machen, werden diese Vorwürfe immer im Raum stehen und damit auch das mittelfristige aus für solche Schiffe bedeuten.


----------



## rohrhof (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

ich habe mitbekommen das es in Rügen hauptsächlich daran liegt das es viele als Verein versuchen, da dadurch die guten Fanggebiete erreichbar sind, die gewerblichen Kutter dürfen da nicht hinfahren. Wenn man die gewerblichen Kutter zwecks Sicherheit undsoweiter mit zb. der Tietverdriew oder der Potsdam vergleicht so sind diese mit Sicherheit nicht besser in Schuss bzw. sicherer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Wenn man die gewerblichen Kutter zwecks Sicherheit undsoweiter mit zb. der Tietverdriew oder der Potsdam vergleicht so sind diese mit Sicherheit nicht besser in Schuss bzw. sicherer.


Wie gesagt, dann dürfte es ja auch kein Problem sein, wenn sie die gleiche jährliche Inspektion machen würden, wenn sie für entsprechende Fahrtgebiete auch die Patentinhaber an Bord hätten und sich genauso an die Nachtfahrtsverbotregeln, Windklauseln etc. halten.

So bleibt halt immer das "Gschmäckle" des unfairen Wettbewerbs und des umgehens von gewerblichen Sicherheitsbestimmungen..


----------



## nostradamus (19. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hallo,

ich werde heute einfach mal anrufen.....

nosta


----------



## norge_klaus (20. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Beide Kutter versuchen, sich so schnell wie möglich auf neue Bedingungen mit den Behörden zu einigen. Sprich nix mehr "Traditionspflege". Definitiv werden dann aber auch nur noch 12-13 Angler an Bord gehen dürfen.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus

PS: Habe am WE erstmals die MS Möve aus der Nähe betrachten können. Niemals. Das Äußere läßt auf einen gewissen Investitionsstau schließen.:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



> Beide Kutter versuchen, sich so schnell wie möglich auf neue Bedingungen mit den Behörden zu einigen. Sprich nix mehr "Traditionspflege". Definitiv werden dann aber auch nur noch 12-13 Angler an Bord gehen dürfen.


Also wars wie ich vermutet hatte, bisher eben einfach der Versuch, saich über das Modell "Traditionsschiff" Wettbewerbsvortteile zu verschaffen..


----------



## shR!mp (29. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Die Rügenland und die Tietverdriev dürfen wieder fahren.
Heute morgen stand im Rügenaner(Zeitung) ein Bericht, dass
die Traditionsschiffe wieder fahren dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

http://www.rueganer-anzeiger.de/
Aber nicht als Angelschiff.
Zitat:
.....Die erneute Nachfrage bei der See-BG, diesmal bei Erk Krüger, Schiffssicherheitsabteilung, Referat Recht, ergab: „Es ist richtig, dass von der See-Berufsgenossenschaft weder für das MS ’Tietverdriew’ noch für das MS ’Rügenland’ eine Festhalteverfügung erteilt wurde. Ein Auslaufverbot wurde nur angedroht, sofern mit den Schiffen weiterhin Angelfahrten gegen Entgelt durchgeführt werden.“

Bei dem Status eines Traditionsschiffes handelt es sich um eine ordnungsrechtliche Privilegierung, die an die historische Qualität des Fahrzeuges zum einen und an die ausschließlich ideellen Zwecken dienende Nutzung zum anderen geknüpft ist......

......„Angelfahrten fallen nicht unter den Begriff der maritimen Traditionspflege. Hierfür besitzen die Schiffe nicht die erforderlichen Sicherheitszeugnisse“, so Krüger. .....
Zitat Ende


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Die Tietverdriew fährt aktuell mit max. 12 Leuten. Fänge sind im Vergleich zu der westlichen Ostsee sehr gut. Preis liegt bei 40 Euro pro Angler & Ausfahrt. 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus (.....nicht selbst erlebt, aber aus sicherer Quelle!)


----------



## norge_klaus (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

So schnell geht es. Die Tietverdriew hatte wieder Behördenbesuch und wurde erneut an die Kette gelegt. Ich könnte k....:v
Wir hatten für den 06./07.06 eine Vollcharter mit unserem Verein gebucht und dann sowas !

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

War doch klar, wenn man die behördlichen Auflagen gelesen hat und was die dann machten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

ich hab gestern angerufen und alles ist auf eis gelegt, keine buchungen möglich.
vor mitte juni wird sich da nichts tun, eher nicht vor ende juni und dann sind sie ja auch noch bis anfang juli im urlaub.

daher mal ne frage:
ende juni bin ich auf rügen (war vorher noch nie dort).
welche (vernünftigen) kutteralternativen hab ich denn nun auf rügen?

PS: mein herzblatt ist mit dabei, sie will auch endlich wieder mal n dorsch fangen. hoffentlich klappts, und auch den hechten soll nachgestellt werden.


----------



## Joker (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Keine !!!!!


----------



## André F. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*



acidflash schrieb:


> daher mal ne frage:
> ende juni bin ich auf rügen (war vorher noch nie dort).
> welche (vernünftigen) kutteralternativen hab ich denn nun auf rügen?



Du kannst zB. mit der Möwe fahren. Fährt auch vom Sassnitzer Hafen los und bisher habe ich dort auch immer gut gefangen.

André


----------



## marv3108 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Hallo!

Ab Juli fährt ja die Jan Cux ab Sassnitz. Dann wollte ich auch mal Rügen testen. 

Kennt jemand eine gute günstige Unerkunft???


----------



## nostradamus (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

hallo,

das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an. sie haben gehofft, dass sie im mai wieder fahren.

danke für die info

nosta

ps: war jetzt mal von rostock drausen und kann es nicht raten.


----------



## Accu 31 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Moin, 
es sieht wohl schlechter aus als wir denken, war gestern in Sassnitz , und an der Rügenland von Manne Gräning hängt ein Schild mit Telefonnummer zum Verkauf des Kutters ! Das war es wohl !
 Eigendlich Schade nach so vielen Jahren guten Fischfangs !


----------



## nostradamus (11. August 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

und mit der Tietverdriew?!


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Manne fährt jetzt auf der Jan Cux und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe beträgt der Fahrpreis incl. Frühstück und Mittag  50 € .
Habe aber keine Nummer wie man da jetzt rankommt.


----------



## norge_klaus (11. August 2009)

*AW: Tietverdriew und Rügenland vorübergehend stillgelegt.*

Vielleicht ja einfach mal die Internetseite der MS Forelle besuchen. Da gibt es alle Angaben, wie man die Jan Cux buchen kann. Vollcharter sollte bei 2.000 Euro liegen. Der Preis für Einzelfahrer ist mir nicht bekannt.

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------

